# MTB Trial



## tingeltangeltill (13. April 2002)

Hoi!

könntet Ihr mir mal eure Empfehlungen für den Aufbau eines MTB Trial Rades mitteilen?

Also es sollten keine so teuren Sachen sein. 

Also schreibt mal Komponenten von denen ihr meint, dass se halten und einigermassen billig sind!

Also ich nehm die guten alten Hs33. 


Gabel:?
Vorbau:?
Lenker: Roox (den den Mr. Trial (toto) hat)
Tretlager:deore, lx oder xt mit octalink?
Rockring:?
Kette:?
Ritzel: Dad vom Lorenz? (wieviel soll ich nehmen 6?)
Vorderradnabe: Deore, Huegi 240 oder Onyx?
Hinterradnabe: Deore?
Speichen: DT Swiss Comp?
Felgen: VR: Mavic X517? HR: Alex?
Mantel vorne: ? (Hinten wirds dann wahrscheinlich der El Gato) 
Schaltwerk: aus dem Rennrad Sortiment eins? So  ein "Sora"?


Wie ist es mit'm durchrutschen bei der Deore HR Nabe?
Für ne Chris King reichts noch net......

Ich glaub das war es nun..............

Jetzt kommt das Herzstück..........der Rahmen!

Was empfehlt Ihr mir da.......Devil? Echo?XXX?
Ich will aufjedenfall einen ham wo man den richtigen Sattel hinmachen kann!

Wäre echt nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Was meint ihr zu Bremsaufnahmen? Soll ich die speziellen Magura Aufnahmen nehmen oder normale Canti-Sockel?

Was für ne Übersetzung empehlt ihr den für V+H?
also dann mal los!

mfg till

ps: Ihr könnt ja auf "Zitat" gehen und dann eure favorisierten Teile in die Liste einsetzen, dann wirds übersichtlicher und natürlich den restlichen Rest löschen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. April 2002)

Also kommt ganz drauf an ich denkmal es soll billiger als leicht sien und auch gut halten besonders am anfang, also so wie meins einegtlich sein sollte aber trotzdem leichter ist 

HS33 is schonmal gut. Ich bevorzuge vorne V-Brakes wegen Bremsleistung und Gewicht.

Felge Alex DX32 hinten Mavic F519 vorne
DT Comp Speichen Rundum hinten in jedem fall mit Messingnippeln vorne geschmachsache!
Vorbeu Ritchey (günstig) oder Noname... ?
Lenker Koxx Try Bar
Steuersatz irgendwas mit die Konuse. Ich fahr zwar nen Chris King aber des Knacken macht einen nervös. ist nur wenn man was angetippt hat und dann einmal rechts am lenker ziehn und einmal lings dabei knackts und dann ists wieder wech.
Gabel Kinesis Max Lite oder P-Bone oder Fatty R oder Echo?
Steinbach wird wohl zu leicht aber is auch geschmackssache irgendwann probier ich die auch noch...
Hinterradnaben günstig währe Deore. Rutscht natürlich ab und an durch und hält vieleicht nen Jahr son Freilauf. Am besten is wohl ne alte Hügi Classic aufzutreiben!
Vorne is eigentlich egal!
Reifen Hinten isn El Gato ganz gut vorne fahr ich im Moment nen IRC Mythos XC 2.1 geht auch und probiere pald nen Panaracer Fire XC 2.1 Comp.
Schaltwerk Sora geht!
Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich auf Gripshift umräste. Hab jetzt seit dem Antippen immer son blauen fleck auf dem Oberschenkel vom Schalthebel...
Kurbel kannst Deore nehmen mitnem Hoffman Rockring
Innenlager is geschmacksache. Octalink is in jedem fall besser!
LX Innenlager würdsch aber schon nehmen! Deore is nem Kumpel ruckzuck durchgebrochen.
Ritzel is bei nem Stahlfreilauf fast egal. Ich hab zwar meine auch schon schwer von meinem Stahlfreilauf abbekommen...
6 gänge sind schon ausreichend. weniger darfst nich mehr brauchst nich.
Ahso Latexschläuche zumindest hinten!
Und Rahmen is ja eigentlich geschmacksache!
Günstig kommst eigentlich mitm ES2.

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. April 2002)

Hey danke Gonzo für die Mühe!

Das mit der vorderen Bremse ist gar keine schlecht Überlegung.

Was kostet denn so ne P-Bone/Fatty/Kinesis?

Was haltet ihr vom Rotor Rahmen, also vom äusseren find isch den goil! Bei denen kann man ja auch die Geometrie auf sich abstimmen.......

mfg till

ps: Warum nimmst du hinten keine V-Brake


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. April 2002)

So
Jo Rotor geht auch gibs nur keine Extravaganzen Lacke... 

Hinten V-Brake bin ich lange gefahren und es is *******. die zieht am anfang besser also bei Hänge hochhüpfen.... aber bei so Gaps... da Rutscht dier immer mal durch was aber keine Magura macht. deshalb habsch hinten ja auch Maguraanlötteile.

Kinesis kostet 159dm (euro die hälfte..?) www.bike-mailorder.de hat die oder die Fatty kostet neu 259dm (euro...) gibs hm Matze poste mal bitte wo. Ich hab meine Gebraucht gekauft für 155DM.

P-Bone geht nurnoch gebraucht also ebay oder hier im forum verkauft ja jemand sein! Leider aber über ebay!

Ronny


----------



## Ray (13. April 2002)

BLOSS KEINE DEORE NABE 

ist der letzte schrott !!!

hab nur ärger mit dem scheiss teil und hol mir jetzt ne LX oder XT


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. April 2002)

Hm nagut dachte Deor is billiger aber fast die LX hab hinten lange ne LX gefahren und bis auf dein Freilauf keine Probleme.

Beste möglichkeit is aber immer noch Hügi Classic oder ebend teurer die 240er...

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (13. April 2002)

@oger und genereller tip wenns um Naben geht:
ich würd von shimano generell die finger lassen. Lieber in ne hügi oder chris king investieren. is zwar teuer, aber beim Freilauf sollte man nich sparen. das is einer der wichtigsten Teile. da kanns einen übel legen. Wenn man anfängt is es nich so wild, aber wenn man dann mal krassere Aktionen macht, auf 2 meter hohen steinen steht und abspringt und dann der Freilauf ... übel... 
der mehrpreis für ne hügi etc. rechnet sich mit der zeit. die shimano haben alle gleich viel Sperrklinken. 2 stück. gibt zwar noch eine lx silent clutch mit 3, aber die is bock schwer. is also wurscht ob du ne lx xt oder was auch immer nimmst. Die unterscheiden sich nur im gewicht und der qualität der lagerung. wenn man richtig viel fährt halten die shimano dinger nur ein paar monate.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. April 2002)

also könnt ihr mir allgemein die DT Swiss Naben empfehlen?
Haben die alle die gleiche Technik oder unterscheiden die sich?
Ich mein die Verzahnung......


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

nein nicht alle! Die 240 und die alte classic haben stirnradverzahnung. die onyx hat wie die shimano 2 Sperrklinken.
Also am besten die 240 oder die classic nehmen.  Die Classic bekommt man noch ziemlich günstig im Moment. Is halt bisschen schwerer als die 240 vom Gewicht.


----------



## Ray (14. April 2002)

Bin in den letzten Monaten richtig viel gefahren und bestimmt nicht materialschonend aber der Freilauf dieser Drecks Deore Nabe hält noch =) 

Im Gegensatz dazu war bei meinem Monty der Freilauf alle 2 Monate kaputt - aber Du hast recht ich werde mir überlegen ein bisschen mehr Geld für ne neue Nabe auszugeben weil das beim 20" immer recht schmerzhaft war mit dem Hinterrad auf nem hohen Hindernis ins Leere zu treten...

Also war die Chris King Nabe auf dem Bild von gonzo_trials Rad doch keine Kosmetik? =)

mfG Ray


----------



## biketrialer (14. April 2002)

jooo also ich fahr noch xt naben, hab aber ne chris king bestellt, alle 2-3 monate muss ich die xt zerlegen und neuen freilauf einbauen .....die hält net so lange das stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. April 2002)

Gut dann werd ich mich mal nach ner Classic umschauen. Ich fahr ja am RR+MTB schon die Huegi 240 und isch find se goil! Bloss schade, dass die nimmer so laut sind!

Hättet ihr mir vielleicht nen Internetshop der die verkauft.....oder bekomm ich die nurnoch bei ebay oder in Verkaufsforen?

Was sagt ihr anderen den zu Vorbau und Gabel? Reicht beim Vorbau was von Ritchey?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. April 2002)

Gut dann werd ich mich mal nach ner Classic umschauen. Ich fahr ja am RR+MTB schon die Huegi 240 und isch find se goil! Bloss schade, dass die nimmer so laut sind!

Hättet ihr mir vielleicht nen Internetshop der die verkauft.....oder bekomm ich die nurnoch bei ebay oder in Verkaufsforen?

Was sagt ihr anderen den zu Vorbau und Gabel? Reicht beim Vorbau was von Ritchey? 

Was empfehlt ihr für nen Mantel für vorne?


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

specializedrahmen
monty gabel
marura hs 33 hinten und schimano deore disc vorn
xt steuersatz mit nem specialized lenker
xt naben vorne und hinten mit d 521 felgen
xt innenlager und stabile kurbel mit extrem kleinem rockring
xtr schaltwerk mit extra kleinem käfig


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

Wie zieht denn die Deore disk?
Is die mechanisch oder vollhydraulik?

@tt²
Hügi Classic verkauft die Sissy hier im Forum für 75 vorn und hinten und wenig gefahren!

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

also die deore die ich fahre die ist voll hydraulisch!
finde das die voll geil zieht!
die hat nen geilen druckpunk und volle bremspower
man(n) kann sie aber auch voll geil dosieren! 
gut im allen ist die geil


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. April 2002)

jo danke ronny, ich habs aber schon gesehen gehabt. Hab sie auch schon angemailt.........findet ihr 75  ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

ja


----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. April 2002)

HI,

ich will ja von der Sissy die Hügi Classic Naben kaufen.

Jetzt ist mir gestern das mit den Freiläufen eingefallen.
Wie ist das jetzt. Die werden ja nichtmehr hergestellt. Kann ich da neue Freiläufe bekommen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. April 2002)

Also soviel ich weiß gibs dafür noch alle teile.
Freilaufkörper, Zahnscheiben ...

Hab aber gestern erfahren, dasman an eine Hügi 240 auch den Stahlfreilaufkörper von der Hügi FR anbauen kann.
Hätt ich das früher gewust dann hätt ich mir ja keine King holen zu brauchen 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2002)

"Hätt ich das früher gewusst dann hätt ich mir ja keine King holen zu brauchen"  

dass man an die Hügi 240 keinen Stahlfreilaufkörper hinmachen kann (jetzt doch wie du gestern erfahren hast) bzw dass die 240 einen aus alu hat, sollte aber nich das kaufargument für ne chris king sein! Es geht doch um den Freilauf ansich, sprich die Verzahnung, nich den Freilaufkörper. die Verzahnung is bei Chris King erstens feiner und zweitens durch dieses Spring drive system effektiver und sicherer. Du bist mit der Chris King auf jeden Fall besser bedient als mit ner Hügi240. ausserdem bringt ein nachrüstbarer Stahlfreilauf für die 240 auch keine Vorteile. Wenn man die Kassette vom Hoffmann nimmt, passiert dem Alukörper nix. Und ausserdem is ja der Freilauf in der Nabe das wichtige, sprich die Zahnscheiben. Und das System von Hügi is da nich so sicher wie das von Chris King. Deine Chris King is echt besser gonzo!

Chris


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2002)

@ tt2 den Freilaufkörper für die Classic dürfte man bei Hügi schon noch bekommen. Bei den Zahnscheiben is es bisschen problematisch. Bei der ganz alten Hügi, waren die Scheiben dicker (oder dünner, weiss ich jetz nich mehr genau) als die von der classic. kann sein dass sich die classic jetz auch von den neuen 240 scheiben unterscheiden. Wenn du Glück hast sin die classic und die 240 gleich. is am besten wenn du mal bei Hügi anfragst. Wenn dann bekommst du die eh nur bei denen und nich bei nem Shop. 


Chris


----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. April 2002)

ja hab schon bei Hügi angefragt.......die meinen, dass se noch für die nächsten Jahre Ersatzteile haben.......bis dahin hab ich dann schon meine Chris King!  

So jetzt hab ich die Schule hinter mir, hab mein Ranzen gepflegt, dann kann es zum schönen Teil übergehen........jjjjjjjjjjjjeaaaaaah!


----------



## frankstar (15. April 2002)

sind die naben von chris king nun das non-plus-ultra oder gibt es noch welche die sehr empfehlenswert sind?


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2002)

würd schon sagen dass Chris King die beste is für Trial. Die muss allerdings richtig eingestellt, gefettet sein. Wenn dir ne Chris King mal durchgeht kanns dich viel übler legen als mit andern Naben. Gibt auch noch Naben von Rb Design oder wie die heissen. Die haben n weder Sperrklinken noch verzahnung. Keine Ahnung wie das genau is bei der Nabe is. Soll angeblich sehr sicher sein. Die wird aber so gut wie gar nich gefahren. Gibts auch bei uns nich zu kaufen. Is noch teurer als ne Chris King glaub ich. was besseres als die chris king gibts meiner nach nich. Is nur logisch das eine Verzahnung stabiler is als 2 sperrklinken. gibt zwar naben mit 3 und mehr klinken wie z.b. bees oder hope, aber die sind auch nich viel besser als die Shimano. 
Ne alternative wär noch n Freilaufritzel vorn zu haben und hinten ne starre Nabe wie bei den Megamos oder den KOxx bikes. Beim 20 " halten die Freilaufritzel ja nich alzu lang, aber beim MTB dürfte das schon wesentlich stabiler sein. das is ja nich so viel Druck auf der Kette wie beim 20", Kettenstreben sin länger etc. Die Belastung für das Freilaufritzrel is beim MTB dann nich so gross würd ich mal sagen. Ausserdem spart man hinten Gewicht, wenn kein Freilauf drin is. Das Gewicht im Tretlagerbereich, macht sich dann nich so bemerkbar. Sprich das Gewicht is besser verteilt und man hat mehr Bodenfreiheit. Müsst ma halt mal ausprobieren..

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. April 2002)

Hm also die Theorie zum Freilauf vorne gefällt mir. Nur wenn ich dadranne denke was so manche Hose macht wenn sich die Kette die ganze zeit bewegt 

Ich dacht Hope Naben sind auch gut, stand jedenfals in den ganzen Englischsprachigen Foren immermal...
Außerdeem gibs noch Naben von Fusion. Die Stealth.
Gibs aber laut Bike Workshop nur an Komplettlaufrädern.
die nennen ihre technik: pattentierter Dual-Link Freilauf.

Hört sich ja gut an 

Und in irgendwelchen Foran hatt ich auchmal was dazu gelesen, weiß nurnichmehr ob die nur drüber gelabert ham das die gut sein könnte oder gefahren hamn.

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (16. April 2002)

Hi,


sacht mal findet ihr net, dass das Tretlager vom Echo ein wing weit unten ist?

Wenn ja würde es arg stören?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (16. April 2002)

Ich weiß ja nich wo du das gesehn hast aber aufer Homepage steht: "Zero drop BB, 74° head ..."
und das is oki so

Ronny


----------



## grandma (16. April 2002)

Also ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber ich denke, dass die Freilaufverzahnung die Innenseite des Freilaufkörpers darstellt. Somit wäre ein Stahlrotor ein deutlicher Vorteil, was Langlebigkeit des Freilaufs angeht (aber wie gesagt, das ist eher ne Vermutung).

Zu ein paar anderen Statements hier (bin zu faul, die Namen rauszusuchen):

Silentclutch Nabe von shimano hat sicherlich keine 3 sperrklinken, wie weiter oben von jemandem gepostet. Das ist grosser schwachsinn. Das teil hat überhaupt keine sperrklinken, sondern einen art kupplungsmechanismus. Die RB naben übrigens auch. Dadurch hat man instant engagement, also direkt immer zug auf der kette, da keine rasterung da ist und somit auch keine sperrklinken. Nachteil, das ding ist schwer (keine ahnung, was die RB teile wiegen) und es fühlt sich schwammig an (vielleicht haben die RB leute das besser hingekriegt). Aussedem flutscht die wohl auch manchmal durch.

Die freilaufkörper und meiner meinung nach auch stabilität der verschiedenen shimano naben tun sich wohl nix. Je teurer umso leichter und besser gelagert (achse) vielleicht, aber achsbruch oder freilaufkollaps ist denke ich bei allen gleich.
Von daher kannste ne deore wohl genauso lange fahren wie ne xtr. (keine garantie, dass das stimmt, aber relativ sicher).

Die Hügi naben sind auch nicht so dolle zum trialen, vielleicht was besser als shimano, aber es gibt genug trialer, die die dinger auch relativ schnell schrotten (auch leichtere und smoothe fahrer).
Das beste nach chris king sind wohl Hope naben, zumindest sind viele amis damit sehr zufrieden und die dinger kosten einiges weniger als kings.
Also wenn schon mehr geld ausgeben als für ne shimano deore oder XT dann lieber richtig und ne hope oder gleich ne king kaufen.
King hat wohl supergeilen service mit runderneuerung auch nach abgelaufener garantie usw. sehr kulant scheinen die zu sein. Und du solltest sie mit stahlrotor fahren, bestimmt nicht weil der alurotor von der kasette kaputt geht.

Olli


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2002)

hast schon recht grandma
die Freilaufverzahnung is die Innenseite des Freilaufkörpers. Is halt wie ne Rolle mit ner Verzahnung innen und in dieser Rolle also dem Freilaufkörper sind dann die scheiben. 
wenn diese Verzahnung innen aus stahl ist is es stabiler, is ja logisch eigentlich.

Ich dacht halt Alu und Stahlrotor unterscheiden sich nur dadurch, dass aussen also da wo die Kassette draufgeschoben wird das Material unterschiedlich is und innen die Verzahnung sowieso bei allen Modellen aus Stahl is. 
Aber des is wohl so dass bei der 240 mit Alurotor alles an dem Freilaufkörper/rotor aus alu is. Innen und aussen. 
Hab mich da wohl getäuscht...

silent clutch: ich hab das mal auf ner seite gelesen mit den 3 sperrklinken. Jetzt wo dus sagst leuchtets mir auch irgendwie ein, dass da gar keine sperrklinken drin sind, heisst ja nich umsonst silent clutch. 

Wies mit den übrigen shimanos aussieht hab ich ja auch schon geschrieben..



Chris


----------



## frankstar (16. April 2002)

hm, und wegen der fettung.

gonzo hat das ja schon geschrieben, aber er ist ja sowieso ein perfektionist wies scheint. 

ich hätte da aber kein bock zu, also zumindest nicht sofort nach dem kauf einer king.
sind die auch so top?

ist nur der Freilauf entscheidend? Oder auch noch andere Dnige?

Danke Gruß Frank


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2002)

was is top? die Chris king naben? würd ich schon sagen ja 

Ferilauf is schon das wichtigste. Die lagerung is nich sooo wichtig bzw is mir nich so wichtig. mit ner guten Lagerung läuft das ganze halt wesentlich besser. Is schon n riessen unterschied zwischen ner shimano und ner hügi oder chris king, letztere laufen halt super geschmeidig und das auf dauer. 
was ich auch wichtig find is ob die leicht zu reparieren/warten is. mit den shimano naben is das ja viel komplizierter mit dem Freilauf wechseln usw. . Die hügi kann man ganz einfach zerlegen und das system is ganz simple aufgebaut und man hat super service und ersatzteil support bei hügi. Bei chris king is es auch super.


----------



## frankstar (16. April 2002)

hm, da werd ich sicher auf ne CK oder hügi hinsparen 

wollt mir zwar mal so ne atomic kaufen, aber mal sehen.
und tune naben?

Danke


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. April 2002)

Las die Finger von Tune Naben beim Trial. Jemand densch auch wieder aufer ODm gesehn hab aus Dresden hat sone Nabe hinten. Ein scharfer Trit, dann knackser und kurzer ruck abers Rad dreht sich nicht... Und das bei so gut wie jedem Tretbunny, Gap .....

Zur sicherheit wegen lieber nicht! 

Ronny


----------



## grandma (19. April 2002)

wie ist den die MIG 75? da die schön leicht ist, wollte ich die vielleicht für vorne nehmen, allerdings bin ich schwer und fahre auch street, ist die auch n bisschen stabil oder nur leicht???

Weiss irgendwer ne leichte vorderradnabe, die wenig kostet?

Olli


----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. April 2002)

Hi,

also es gibt von Braxxo ne Nabe die wiegt 63 g/76 und eine andere von denen wiegt 114g/76.

Dann gibts natürlich noch die gute alte Hügi 240 wiegt 94g/110.

Hügi rulez! ist halt net so billig.....gut ist auch wieder ansichtssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (19. April 2002)




----------



## gonzo_trial (19. April 2002)

was solln das Tobsens 
lso Tune is schon nciht schlecht, wobei manche XC fahrer auch von Tune Naben algemeis abraten weil die schlechte Lager haben sollen. Hätt ich nicht die Chris King vorne würd ich garantiert auch ne Tune fahren in 28Loch Radial. mehr löcher gibs nich bei Radial.
Ich denk in 32Loch in normal 2 oder 3fach gekreuzt hällt die auf jedenfall alles im Streetbereich aus denn da sind die Belastungen ja auch nicht viel höher! 

Also: Tune Mig75 32Loch
DT Revolution oder Competitionspeichen
Alunippel
Mavic F519

das währ nen gutes Citytrialvorderrad meiner meinung!!!

Ich meinte das die hinteren Naben nichtsogut sind, die sind zwar leicht aber der Freilauf ist *******

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (20. April 2002)

" mehr löcher gibs nich bei Radial."
Hä? Wie meinstn dass?


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. April 2002)

Naja bis einschließlich 28Loch is die Vorderradnabe für Radialspeichung vorgesehn, also bis dahin gibs ne Radialversion mit höhere Flansche die die Belastungen aushält.

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (20. April 2002)

Ich kann mich auch volle kanne irren aber... des macht kein Sinn, was du da sagst. " mehr löcher gibts nich bei Radial." Es geht erst ab 28 Loch aufwärts los bzw ab 28 kann man erst radial einspeichen, unter 28 geht nich. dafür is die nabe nich ausgelegt. 

Was Tune da angibt ist also , dass die mig 75 bis einschliesslich 28 loch radial eingespeicht werden kann. also bei 36, 32, 28 alles was drunter is geht nich. Ich bin meine hügi 240 mit 32 loch auch radial gefahren. da braucht es keine spezielle Version mit höherem Flansch.


----------



## evil_rider (20. April 2002)

TUNE naben sind bis 28 loch radial zugelassen......... so und nu erzähl mal, fängste von oben an zu zählen oder von unten ?? eben von unten............. also ? genau 32 & 36 loch tune naben sind von der radialspeichung AUSGESCHLOSSEN, 28 loch unt alle lochzahlen darunter sind radial zugelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (20. April 2002)

Genaoso isses...

Ahso natürlich kannst auch die darunter Radialspeichen, aber dann gibs keine Garantie... Is ja bei der Hügi genaoso, keine Garantie auf Radialspeichung und bei meiner Chris King ja auch... Die CK warn ja mal für Radialspeichung aber anscheinend sind zuviele puttegangen und nu: nixmehr Radial, ausgeschlossen vonner Garantie.


Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (20. April 2002)

ok, da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht, jetz wo ichs auf der tune seite les glaub ichs auch. Ich hab mir halt gedacht: Radial is nich so stabil wie gekreuzt, deswegen is es für 16 18 24 nich zugelassen weils einfach zu wenig Speichen sind. Das wird dann zu unstabil. Naja...

gonzo: "natürlich kannst auch die darunter Radialspeichen, aber dann gibs keine Garantie"  hä??? wieso "auch drunter" ?? evil hat doch grad gesagt dass es ab 28 loch abwärts zugelassen ist. dann fällt doch die Garantie nich weg! eher so: man kann auch drüber sprich 32 36 loch radial machen. aber da die Tune dafür nich ausgelegt is von der Flanschfestigkeit , gibt es dann keine Garantie mehr. 

Chris


----------



## frankstar (20. April 2002)

würdet ihr vorn radial abraten? oder empfehlen oder sonstwas 

ich wollt die vorn eventl. flechten oder halt radial. Was meint ihr?

Gruß


----------



## ChrisKing (20. April 2002)

is halt von der Optik geiler, aber halt nich so stabil wie gekreuzt... also ich hab keine probleme gehabt.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (20. April 2002)

Also ich würd es 3 Fach gekreutzt machen lassen.

Der einzige Vorteil von Radial ist die Seitensteifigkeit......und sowas gibt es ja beim Trial net.........


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. April 2002)

Also ich find Radial optisch schöner und stabieler isses irgednwie find ich !!! Treppenrunnergeballert und son schnulli und kein schlöag oder irgednwas. 

Chris: da habsch mich wohl verschrieben wegen die Löcher *G* !

Radial forever, selbst mit scheibe würdsch evtl. die Gegenseite Radialmachn...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (20. April 2002)

Also ich hab die Mig 75 radial gespeicht (28 Loch) und find's von der Optik voll geil. Vorher hatte ich ne Hügi 3-Fach gekreuzt, aber nen Unterschied in Sachen Stabilität hab ich beim Wechsel net gemerkt. Das hängt auch sicherlich vom Fahrstil ab. Ich bin mehr so der Backwheelhopper, fahr aber auch viel (also über Hindernisse und runter). Ich habe deshalb keine Probs. Einer der alles fährt, Frontwheelhops bis zur Vergasung macht und öfter irgendwie dumm auf die ******** fällt, der hat da wahrscheinlich mehr Probs. Trialt schön smooth und dann könnter an euer Bike dran werkeln was euch gefällt!!! Das is meine Meinung.


----------



## Ray (20. April 2002)

muß ein trial bike geil aussehen?

btw. ich stimme trialmatze zu 100% zu


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. April 2002)

Also ich find ein Trialbike muß geil aussehn 

chon weil son kleiner oder Garkein Sattel dranne ist oder weils so klein ist oder weils so schön laute Bremsen hat oder ......

  

Ronny


----------



## frankstar (20. April 2002)

> weils so schön laute Bremsen hat



aha, es sieht also jut aus  

und wenn ihr das mit 28 Speichen macht, bleiben quasi 4 Löcher in der Felge frei, rischtisch?!
Nuja, ich denk ich werds flechten oder so. Oder halt radial. hatsch beim BMX schon. aba vorn und hinten jeweils auf beiden seiten! 

thema aussehen: also ich find es auch gut, wenn es style hat, aber ich bin eindeutig für nen richtigen Sattel!

Und farblich abgestimmt.

und ich hab Nabenputzer!!!! Soooooo geil 
clean.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (20. April 2002)

jo da bleiben Löcher frei, je nachdem was für ne felge du hattest. 

Nabenputzer?  So Kringel die um die Nabe rollen?  des is ja stylisch


----------



## mtb-trialer (21. April 2002)

geht das den mit den löchern frei lassen ? kann ich mir irgentwie nicht vorstellen. verliert das nich kräftig an stabi


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2002)

keine Ahnung ob das dann hält... is natürlich sinnvoller ne Felge mit entsprechender Lochzahl zu nehmen..


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. April 2002)

*LOL*
natürlich nimmt man ne Felge und ne Nabe mit gleicher Lochzahl und zwar 28 und hat da keine Löcher frei!!!!

Hm sone Putzringehätten schon was 

Außerdem möcht ich auhcsone Klimperdnger von son Kinderrad die die Speichen hoch und runterrutschen. Und un dun ...

damals gabs mal sone Sturmklingen, die is mitm Hebel vom Lenker an den Reifen gedrückt worden und macht mächtig Radau, die willsch auch hamn 

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (21. April 2002)

wenn ich nen cruiser hätte, dann wären eure ideen ja echt cool!


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2002)

Du gonzo hast ja auch ne 36 felge mit 32er nabe, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen. da warn auch Löcher frei. Löcher frei lassen könnte man also schon bzw es geht schon dass man keine passende Felge nimmt. Bei ner 28 loch nabe is des natürlich nich so angebracht


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. April 2002)

Jo des is mein Bruders Hinterrad im moment, weils die Hügi Classic nich in 36loch zu bekommen ist.

Hab heut nen Monty (20Zoll) Fahrer gesehn, der hatte 16 Speichen vorne 
32er Felge und Nabe, hol ich mir ne 36er Felge und Nabe und mach 18 Radial am vorderrad 


Ronny


----------

